# shot my first field shoot today



## TH30060X (Jan 7, 2006)

Shot my first field round @ Mudjaw bow club In Toledo, OH today. I was kinda blind on how things worked, but after the round I got a real good understanding and was hooked. It was a blast. I got to shoot a heck of a lot more arrows and shoot farther distances verses a 3d. It's definitely not a walk in the park. I come from a indoor background, so I had no idea everything setup wise has to be up to snuff. I'm gonna try the great lake Sectional in MI in a couple weeks. Anyone has any pointers or tricks of the trade for field archery?


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

have fun. shoot to improve by one point or one X each time.

and you thought we were crazy for supporting a game like that? welcome to the club :darkbeer:


----------



## TH30060X (Jan 7, 2006)

Lol. Thanks pal


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

hey, you shot with chip today....not me.

i got beat up yesterday by him. with a little help from a loose rest. doesnt help your cause when you figure it out halfway thru the second half. :doh:


----------



## TH30060X (Jan 7, 2006)

I shot with a Ohio archer association buddy (a.t. member buckeyearcher) Skip. He pretty much handed it to me in a hand basket. I was very impressed on his shooting. He made it look so flawless. Lol


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

yeah, that's him. i think he moved my rest.....yeah, that's the excuse i'm gonna stick with.

chip's a good shooter, no doubt. good guy to have representing the OAA and Mudjaw. stick with him and learn what he can teach ya.


you'll hafta figure out the whole 'chip' thing on your own.


----------



## TH30060X (Jan 7, 2006)

???? I'll have to ask him. So you sound like your your from area. Do you shoot any indoors? Have we shot before?


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

maybe.....im in the cleveland area. used to shoot with him regularly before he moved to toledo.

if you've ever shot at bow&barrel, we might have crossed paths


----------



## TH30060X (Jan 7, 2006)

Not yet, but Skip gave me the down low on that course, and im sure ill be making an appearance there soon


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

july 2nd is our next one. i try to get the announcement on here about a week before the shoot.

this weekend kinda snuck up on us along with the craptacular weather recently. overall, it was a good weekend for the club.

the field game is gonna grow. just gonna take a while. at b&b, we are goin with the 'tell 2 friends' philosophy.


----------



## TH30060X (Jan 7, 2006)

I hear ya. I've told @ least 15 fellow archers about field archery. I hope the others get the addiction


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

well....there are those that 'say' and there are those that 'will'.

it's a new-old game and it's going to take a while. it's getting the people to actually realize how much fun it is to shoot the long stuff. very little room for excuses and some just dont like that part of it.

it WILL make you a better archer as a whole. that is and what should be EVERYONE'S goal.


----------



## TH30060X (Jan 7, 2006)

Absolutely. That is my goal is to be the ALL AROUND great archer. I know I have a long road ahead of me, but all I can do is take it one step at a time.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Welcome to one of the most frustrating, humbling sport you'll ever attempt......For some reason, field archery is one of the best kept secrets in archery. Enjoy and please tell others.


----------



## r49740 (Dec 7, 2006)

Chips a chump and won't be able to teach you anything. And Rock just steals ice cream from you when you're not looking. 

Good to see you enjoyed it.


----------



## r49740 (Dec 7, 2006)

Also, I heard what the scores were, and I would say Chip just got lucky on that day. JK. I'd have to look but I think he tossed up a 276 one of the halves for the OAA state field last year. That course is a bit deceiving. I shoot Punderson a lot, the best I've done there is a 278, but that only has a couple shots with a slight angle to them with very solid footing. So not a tough course at all. Hope to make it to Mudjaw at some point.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

TH30060X said:


> Shot my first field round @ Mudjaw bow club In Toledo, OH today. I was kinda blind on how things worked, but after the round I got a real good understanding and was hooked. It was a blast. I got to shoot a heck of a lot more arrows and shoot farther distances verses a 3d. It's definitely not a walk in the park. I come from a indoor background, so I had no idea everything setup wise has to be up to snuff. I'm gonna try the great lake Sectional in MI in a couple weeks. Anyone has any pointers or tricks of the trade for field archery?


Mudjaw is BACK to shooting field rounds out there again? Holey Moley, is that ever GOOD NEWS! I had heard that for years, Mudjaw had been taken over by 3-D and then had been shut down, and their great club-house was being used for other activities not related to archery.

It is certainly great news to have them back in having field ranges set up and shootable. The last time I shot at MudJaw bowmen was back in 1977. Back then, I think it was off of Benore Rd out of Toledo, OH? Is that still the location? Back then, they had 28 DOUBLE BUTTED targets, which meant we had 8 shooters in a group; 4 assigned to the left side target bales and 4 assigned to the right side target bales. A couple of times, when I went up there to shoot, we had rain storms emminent. No problem, they simply moved the tables and chairs out of the way, and we had ourselves an indoor tournament in the club-house/eating area. Oh for those times that were....

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## BuckeyeArcher (Aug 8, 2002)

TH30060X said:


> I shot with a Ohio archer association buddy (a.t. member buckeyearcher) Skip. He pretty much handed it to me in a hand basket. I was very impressed on his shooting. He made it look so flawless. Lol


Tony, by no means did I hand it to you. With good marks for the bunny you would have been right there with me. For your first field round you did awesome, and there is no doubt you'll improve and improve fast. Looks like I'm going to have to step up my game to stay ahead of you and r49740


----------



## BuckeyeArcher (Aug 8, 2002)

Field14,

Yes, Mudjaw is back to shooting field and still located on Benore Rd in Toledo. I have only been a member for a little over a year, so I can't speak of the history of the club. To my knowledge they have never been shutdown, but member's can rent the club house for events.

From what I understand most of the old 28 target course is still mostly there, but has been converted to a "hunter" course (unmarked bales with animal targets). Every once in a while I'll find an old yardage marker.

They started putting in a completely new field range a few years ago. When I joined the course was mostly there but needed a lot of work. A couple of us have worked hard to get the course up to snuff. It's coming along nicely, but as always there are things that could be tweaked.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

i did NOT steal your ice cream.

you're just mad we made more sense than you when you wanted to put it in your pocket and save it for later.


----------



## r49740 (Dec 7, 2006)

I needed to use it to help strip that crap off my arrows. Plus it woudl have fed the bug on BT's back


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

r49740 said:


> I needed to use it to help strip that crap off my arrows. Plus it woudl have fed the bug on BT's back


oh sure....now i suppose you're going to complain about the air conditioning too. :crybaby2:


----------



## r49740 (Dec 7, 2006)

Nah, don't want to turn Tony off completely of ever possibly coming to your club, but I think fair warning to watch out for his ice cream was warranted.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

r49740 said:


> Nah, don't want to turn Tony off completely of ever possibly coming to your club, but I think fair warning to watch out for his ice cream was warranted.



nah....it's only 20 targets on a flat course so it cant be THAT intimidating.

the way ive been shooting, i'll be lucky to hit water fallin out of a rowboat. i think the skirted one could outshoot me right now.


----------



## r49740 (Dec 7, 2006)

haha. Just for clarification, who exactly is the skirted one?:teeth:


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

the one that wasnt present.
here's a hint.....it's not Chip's dad.


----------



## TH30060X (Jan 7, 2006)

Listen Skip it was very hard for me to shoot, but like you said if I.get a good.scale I should be ok, BUT LIKE I SAID EARLIER, YOU CAN SHOOT OUTDOORS SO GOOD. not this guy. I think I try to hard to make a perfect shot. And all it does is male me stay @ full draw to long, and end up making a bad shot.


BuckeyeArcher said:


> Tony, by no means did I hand it to you. With good marks for the bunny you would have been right there with me. For your first field round you did awesome, and there is no doubt you'll improve and improve fast. Looks like I'm going to have to step up my game to stay ahead of you and r49740


----------



## TH30060X (Jan 7, 2006)

rock monkey said:


> nah....it's only 20 targets on a flat course so it cant be THAT intimidating.
> 
> the way ive been shooting, i'll be lucky to hit water fallin out of a rowboat. i think the skirted one could outshoot me right now.


correct me if I'm wrong, but I heard it was a international shoot. That sounds fun too


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

TH30060X said:


> correct me if I'm wrong, but I heard it was a international shoot. That sounds fun too



10 targets per half
3 arrows per target
2 laps.
shot on the hunter face.
the nfaa's version of a speed round.

it's flat as a pool table but visual presentation isnt that straight forward. it does have a few surprises if you arent quite observant.


----------



## TH30060X (Jan 7, 2006)

Unclegus said:


> Welcome to one of the most frustrating, humbling sport you'll ever attempt......For some reason, field archery is one of the best kept secrets in archery. Enjoy and please tell others.


I can see it being very frustrating. Thanks unclegus


----------



## TH30060X (Jan 7, 2006)

rock monkey said:


> 10 targets per half
> 3 arrows per target
> 2 laps.
> shot on the hunter face.
> ...


sounds like a good time


----------



## TH30060X (Jan 7, 2006)

TH30060X said:


> sounds like a good time


Except for the ice cream stealing. I'm a fat kid. No one messes with my ice cream. Ha ha


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

TH30060X said:


> Except for the ice cream stealing. I'm a fat kid. No one messes with my ice cream. Ha ha


r49740 is jealous because he cant eat a 20oz steak in less than 15mins.


----------



## r49740 (Dec 7, 2006)

TH30060X said:


> Except for the ice cream stealing. I'm a fat kid. No one messes with my ice cream. Ha ha


Definately have to watch out for that, as well as the goop they put on arrows when you are not looking. Heck, BT even had a moth with huge eyes placed on his shirt so he could watch his back. I see why now.

Tony, you going to the sectionals?


----------



## TH30060X (Jan 7, 2006)

Yep. I'm gonna give it a try. Not going to try to win like the mentality I take for the indoor Sectionals. Just gonna take everything in, learn, and have fun with it


----------



## r49740 (Dec 7, 2006)

Thats all it takes for any tourney isn't it? You can hit a dime at 20 every time, so once you get your marks you'll be just fine I'm sure. Should be a good time. There are a few of us going, so looking forward to it.


----------



## TH30060X (Jan 7, 2006)

Awesome. Me too


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

rock monkey said:


> 10 targets per half
> 3 arrows per target
> 2 laps.
> shot on the hunter face.
> ...


NOT ALWAYS SHOT ON THE HUNTER FACE, even tho "the book" says to use hunter faces! Most often, I've shot this round on the FIELD FACES, with EXPERT SCORING utilized...see below....Using the FIELD faces is just another variant, and a lot of fun as well...especially with "expert scoring" used, haha.

You forgot to tell them about the distances shot: 20 thru 65 yards, in 5-yard increments. Often-times the International Round can be scored normally at 5-4-3, OR to really make it exciting, use "expert scoring" where if you miss the "dot" by much, you PAY...."expert scoring" uses all the lines on the field face (they aren't present on the hunter faces), and scored 5-4-3-2-1. Separates the "men from the boys." haha.
What is nice about the International round is that it can be set up in one area with staggered bales and since it is only 60 arrows, you can complete the entire round easily in under two hours. The range is easily maintained, too.
field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

field14 said:


> You forgot to tell them about the distances shot: 20 thru 65 yards, in 5-yard increments. Often-times the International Round can be scored normally at 5-4-3, OR to really make it exciting, use "expert scoring" where if you miss the "dot" by much, you PAY...."expert scoring" uses all the lines on the field face (they aren't present on the hunter faces), and scored 5-4-3-2-1. Separates the "men from the boys." haha.
> What is nice about the International round is that it can be set up in one area with staggered bales and since it is only 60 arrows, you can complete the entire round easily in under two hours. The range is easily maintained, too.
> field14 (Tom D.)


i dont want to scare em away. we must be gentle before we drag em out into the deep end.

but, i was pondering the idea of shooting the 2day fita field event at Punderson and the International round is a darn good practice round for it. same target dimensions, relative distances and face with the exception of the yellow bull instead of the white.


----------

